# How to keep up with line size on a reel?



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

I did a search and couldn't find anything about this, so . . .

I have many reels and they are all filled with a variety of lines. On my light reels, I have 6, 8, or 10 lb mono or 10, 15 or 20 lb braid. And, on my heavier reels, I have 30, 40, 50 or 65 lb braid. I can never remember what I put on them and it is often hard to tell, just by looking at them.

Do you guys mark your reels with the line type/weight that you put on them? How? Or does it really matter?

Thanks!


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

spreadsheet ???


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

You're bad, Bob! 

Sometimes I lose some line and need to add some. I always have a partial spool of line in my big box. I always fret about what I'm adding. If it is the same size, I would just use it until I feel like replacing the whole spool. It probably doesn't matter too much and I should just add some and forget about it.

:smile:


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm in the same situation had a few baitcasters and changed the line every year now mix in the salt water gear and i dont have a clue last time i changed out the line


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

That's what I'm dealing with, too. My wife fishes with me all the time, so I have two of everything.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Write it with a sharpie on the handle side of the spool. When you change it out, just wipe it off ith alcohol and re-write. I have seen other methods, but that seems to be the cleanest and easiest.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

BadBob said:


> spreadsheet ???


I think BadBob was serious. I have 6 CU-200's and I have your same challenge with maintenance status, bearing types, bushings on the drive shaft, etc. Each reel has some distinguishing feature, usually the Shimano sticker on the reel seat bottom, sometimes a scratch or paint chip. I keep a log of what I've done to each reel, using that identifying feature to differentiate between reels. Works fine...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

For inshore, I only use one size of mono and a couple of sizes of braid, 20 and 30 lb. On the braid filled reels, if I need to add line I always do it on the spool end of the line so I just replace the entire length of mono there with the new length needed, size doesn't really matter there. For mono, I replace the entire spool load often anyway.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I write it on the bottom of the reel foot with a Sharpie marker. Typically I keep the same line class on the same reel. It makes it easier to identify it.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> I think BadBob was serious. I have 6 CU-200's and I have your same challenge with maintenance status, bearing types, bushings on the drive shaft, etc. Each reel has some distinguishing feature, usually the Shimano sticker on the reel seat bottom, sometimes a scratch or paint chip. I keep a log of what I've done to each reel, using that identifying feature to differentiate between reels. Works fine...


Thanks! You're right, he might have been serious. I think I might need to start a spreadsheet for my reel maintenance, too. I have started adding some upgrade bearings and carbon drags on some spools and I need to keep up with which ones have what in them. I will still need to mark spools for line, but now you remind me I want to know if they have carbon drags or not without taking them apart.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

HydraSports said:


> For inshore, I only use one size of mono and a couple of sizes of braid, 20 and 30 lb. On the braid filled reels, if I need to add line I always do it on the spool end of the line so I just replace the entire length of mono there with the new length needed, size doesn't really matter there. For mono, I replace the entire spool load often anyway.


I need to get there. I feel like I'm in the middle of a mess sometimes with all the different lines I have on all the different reels. Initially, my wife told me not to spend the money for the fancy lines for her because she couldn't tell the difference anyway. Then we went bay fishing and she used another guys rod with 10lb braid and now she has to have it. She is becoming a real fisherman. She likes different stuff than I do, so it adds to the mix. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Write it with a sharpie on the handle side of the spool. When you change it out, just wipe it off ith alcohol and re-write. I have seen other methods, but that seems to be the cleanest and easiest.





Bantam1 said:


> I write it on the bottom of the reel foot with a Sharpie marker. Typically I keep the same line class on the same reel. It makes it easier to identify it.


Funny! I just did that. Now, I've realized I have all these spare spools that I need to mark and if I change one, the marking on the reel may be wrong. As mentioned in another post, I need to get to using, virtually, the same line on each size reel. Then this won't be a problem.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

I also need a way to identify line, not necessarily size but brand, when youre a reel junkie and allways looking for something better you test lots of line and when one fails I want to know what brand it is


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I am serious, theres folks that keep spreadsheets on there vehicles maint. fuel economy etc 
on the left a list of your reels and just put in a date and line size and delete next time you change it


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

I place a small 1/2 - 3/4 inch piece of white or yellow electrical tape on the right side of my reel and use a fine tip black sharpie to identify the lb. weight, manufacturer and date installed. When I replace the line I replace the tape. A roll of the tape can be purchased at Lowes or Home Depot and will last you for years.


----------



## Faded Hula Monkey (Sep 6, 2008)

I use one color for each line. For example suffix 30 lb-camo color, suffix 20lb- green color, power pro slick 20lb- yellow and so on. This makes for easy way you just have to keep in mind when purchasing line. I don't use many different types so it works for me.


----------



## neale (Jun 13, 2007)

So, I am not the only one with this issue. I have a number of the same model of reels (think I have five Academy Mettle reels but don't tell the wife) and wondered how in the world I would keep track of the line (lb test, age of line, brand of line, date replaced, floro or mono) on each reel and when the reel was last maintained. I fish fresh and salt so have reels set up for both. What I did was buy some of the colored reel handle deals for the grips. Then I numbered each reel using the reel grip handle color as a code, recorded it in pencil on a sheet of paper that I have been using for a number of years. Finally got around to copying this on a sheet of cardboard and throwing it in the bass boat. If have two reels the same. you can buy just one set of grips. May have made it sound more complicated than it really is but seems to work for me with the reels I have. Actually, after using the colored reel grips I got to where I like them.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Lots of good ideas! I still haven't marked a reel yet. But I will before I get out fishing again, hopefully, within a few weeks.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> I write it on the bottom of the reel foot with a Sharpie marker. Typically I keep the same line class on the same reel. It makes it easier to identify it.


Me too; and reg old Rubbing Alcohol will take it off


----------

